# USCG rescues 9 from Canadian tall ship "Liana's Ransom" disabled by storm



## CougarKing (31 Mar 2015)

Reminds me of another incident a couple of years ago where the USCG/ANG rescued the crew from a Canadian-built replica of HMS _Bounty_ off the North Carolina coast...

Military.com



> *Coast Guard Rescues 9 Off Gloucester from Canadian Tall Ship*
> 
> Bangor Daily News | Mar 31, 2015 | by Judy Harrison
> 
> ...


----------

